# Achilles inflatables



## pegasus1457 (Apr 14, 2002)

I have an opportunity to buy a 4-yr old Achilles inflatable (LEX 88) at a reasonable price. But I haven't heard anything about this Japanese brand of inflatable.

It is constructed of hypalon.

Does anyone have experience with Achilles tenders?


----------



## c40eb (Sep 12, 2002)

I have a 2002 Achilles (10'). So far so good. It has an inflatable floor...plenty hard and inflatable keel. 

I have a 3.3hp on it...works fine. Seems pretty rugged. And, I can lug it myself...though it is kind of a pain.

So...I can recommend it, though I have little experience with other inflatables. My last one was so old and decrepit...I can even compare.

Good luck.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

I have an LSI-104 from 2007. I love it. It's 10'4" with the air floor. It weighs about 88lbs in its bag and I keep it in my cockpit locker. It rows well, too.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

I've had my LS-2 for 8 years. Great boats.


----------



## nereussailor (Nov 3, 2007)

I got mine for free. It's from 1984 and needed some work. The previous owner let it sit outside for a few years, so I had to replace the transom and a bad patch, and it works great. and have had no leaks or problems.

Dave


----------



## dvzee1 (Aug 18, 2008)

It is Hypalon . Had one with wood floor and 8HP Yamaha and was very happy with it.


----------



## HerbDB (Sep 30, 2000)

Had one I bought used in 1984 and used it until 1990, then it sat unused in my basement until 2000. I took it out, inflated it and used it for two more years before it was stolen. I had it serviced once during this period.

They make great boats.


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

I bought mine new in 1985 and used it every year putting it up during the winter. It's 10 feet with a wood floor which I've replace some of the floor boards and made one repair on one of the tubes though the years. It's still going strong and will plane with a 6hp Nissan with 2 people aboard (200lbs and 120lbs). I will finally be replacing it one of these days since it is very difficult to assemble on deck with the wooden floor and I don't like towing it.


----------



## pegasus1457 (Apr 14, 2002)

Thanks for all the feedback. Sounds like a quality product. For some reason we don't see them in my part of LI -- Avons, Zodiacs, WM, Sea Eagles, but no Achilles.

I think I will go for it, even though it has the infernal wooden floor. I can either tow it or keep it lashed down in front of the mast -- it is only 7 ft long from the transom (between the tubes) to the bow, with the tubes behind the transom straddling the mast.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I had an Achillies Hypolon raft in the 90's before it was stolen. The Hypolon last much longer than the PVC boats (handle the UV rays better). Achillies is my first choice in inflatables (IMO).


----------



## pegasus1457 (Apr 14, 2002)

*thanks for all the feedback --*

I bought it.

It looks like it has never been used.

All I have done so far is to fold it up and stuff it in its sack and stow it in the
cockpit lazarette, but I am looking forward to using it as intended.


----------

